# nur 59Hz statt 60Hz//Windows7



## peterpan361 (10. Oktober 2009)

hallo

ich hab mir gestern den LG W2361V gekauft und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Bloß das Problem ist, dass wenn ich den Monitor auf 60Hz stelle, es automatisch auf 59Hz zurückspringt.

über DVI angeschlossen
GTX260
Windows 7


Ist das womöglich ein Bug bei Windows 7?


----------



## MSPCFreak (10. Oktober 2009)

Und wo springt es denn genau auf 59 zurück. Ich glaube, dass ist einfach ungenauigkeit. Bei Spielen hat meiner auch nur 59Hz. Das ist wie mit FSB und Spannungen, immer etwas ungenau.


----------



## peterpan361 (10. Oktober 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Und wo springt es denn genau auf 59 zurück. Ich glaube, dass ist einfach ungenauigkeit. Bei Spielen hat meiner auch nur 59Hz. Das ist wie mit FSB und Spannungen, immer etwas ungenau.



dort wo man die auflösung im betriebssystem einstellen kann


----------



## NoNo!se (10. Oktober 2009)

Mein Laptop zeigt mir auch 59Hz unter Win7 Pro an. Wird bestimmt mit einem update gefixt.


----------



## MSPCFreak (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich noch gar nicht bemerkt, aber bei mir steht auch 59 Hz. Aber is sicher nur n Bug.


----------



## kelevra (10. Oktober 2009)

Den Fehler gabs auch schon bei Vista auf diversen Notebooks. Wurde bis heute nicht gefixt. Es ist dabei auf dem Notebookdisplay nicht möglich eine andere Bildwiederholfrequenz als 59 Hz einzustellen. Dadurch gibt es Probleme das ein oder andere Spiel zu starten, weil dieses eine Rate von 59 Hz nicht unterstützt.

Einzige Möglichkeit bisher das Problem zu umgehen ist es einen externen Monitor anzuschließen.

Dass der sich jetzt auch nicht auf 60 Hz stellen lässt ist schon komisch, aber eben nur ein Rundungsfehler. Vlt. wird es ja bei Win7 endlich gefixt.


----------



## peterpan361 (10. Oktober 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> Den Fehler gabs auch schon bei Vista auf diversen Notebooks. Wurde bis heute nicht gefixt. Es ist dabei auf dem Notebookdisplay nicht möglich eine andere Bildwiederholfrequenz als 59 Hz einzustellen. Dadurch gibt es Probleme das ein oder andere Spiel zu starten, weil dieses eine Rate von 59 Hz nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Einzige Möglichkeit bisher das Problem zu umgehen ist es einen externen Monitor anzuschließen.
> 
> Dass der sich jetzt auch nicht auf 60 Hz stellen lässt ist schon komisch, aber eben nur ein Rundungsfehler. Vlt. wird es ja bei Win7 endlich gefixt.



kann man das nicht mit ein tool erzwingen?


----------



## kelevra (11. Oktober 2009)

Dazu gab es auch diverse Ansätze. Tools wie Nvidia Refresh Rate Fix sollten das Problem lösen. Leider hat dies auch nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht.

Ich habe selber ein Notebook von MSI, dass unter XP Pro SP3 die Wiederholraten 58, 59 und 60 Hz unterstützt, unter Vista/7 nur 59 Hz. Gerade wenn man ein Spiel wie BF2 oder Dead Space spielen will, schaut man in die Röhre, weil die games damit nichts anfangen können und schlichtweg nicht starten.

Das Problem wird wohl am Bildschirmtreiber liegen. Ob das in Win7/Vista noch gefixt wird kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, verfolge die Thematik aber weiter.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

Schon mal mit dem Fenstermodus versucht?

Bei meinem Laptop konnte ich die 60Hz auch nicht einstellen, dann hab ich halt mal wieder ein Treiberupdate gemacht und seitdem kann ich auch 60Hz nehmen, war gar nicht mal solange her das Update mit System Update. Also einfach mal mit dem neuesten Treiber versuchen.


----------



## peterpan361 (11. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Schon mal mit dem Fenstermodus versucht?
> 
> Bei meinem Laptop konnte ich die 60Hz auch nicht einstellen, dann hab ich halt mal wieder ein Treiberupdate gemacht und seitdem kann ich auch 60Hz nehmen, war gar nicht mal solange her das Update mit System Update. Also einfach mal mit dem neuesten Treiber versuchen.



ich hba den neusten treiber drauf


----------



## kaid77777 (26. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe den selben Fehler und schon ewig nach einer Erklärung gesucht, die ich hier nun gefunden habe.
Ich hoffe auf einen baldigen Fix, damit ich mein externes Display endlich einmotten kann.

P.S.

Zur Erklärung:

Bei mir nervt dieser Fehler im Zusammenhang mit Battlefield 2. Das Game ist nur spielbar, wenn ein externes Display am Notebook hängt.


----------



## kaid77777 (29. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie schaut es mittlerweile aus, hat jemand eine Lösung parat?
Ich habe mittlerweile sowohl Notebookhersteller, also auch Spielehersteller, sprich EA kontaktiert. Keiner konnte helfen! Außer der Verweis auf aktuelle Treiber und Firmware, welche ich aktuelle habe keine Reaktion.

Das gleiche gilt für Nachfrage nach Alternativ Monitortreiber oder Update für z.B. Battlefield 2.


----------

